

Xobni Adds Yahoo Mail, Facebook, Skype, Hoovers, And The Kitchen Sink - langer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/18/xobni-adds-yahoo-mail-facebook-skype-hoovers-and-the-kitchen-sink/

======
crazyirish
I am the only one who has never heard of hoovers before?

